# TTOC NATIONAL EVENT - 16TH JULY 2006 - TICKETS NOW ON SALE!!



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

This year's TTOC National Event will be held for the second year running at the Heritage Motor Centre, Gaydon, Warwickshire on the 16th July 2006.

We took the decision to have the event at HMC again due to the positive feedback and excellent reviews from last year, the close proximity of Silverstone which enables Audi UK to be heavily involved again and the Central Location for all our members.

This year's star attraction will be the MKII TT in the flesh !!

We are also working closely with Audi UK to bring a few surprises along, more details to follow!!

We also have the very popular Audi Driving Experience, which is going to be bigger and better than last year. As well as the Audi Driving Experience, HMC boasts a 4 x 4 course, go-karts, the museum itself which is the largest collection of cars in the UK.

The number of exhibitors will be increased this year and will form our trade village with pre agreed discounts.

This year's hotel is the Best Western Banbury House Hotel in Banbury which is 10 minutes from HMC. The AGM will be held in the hotel and we encourage all of you to attend as we have an auction taking place with some very special items up for grabs! Details of the items for auction will be published prior to the event, not only that, but it is a great social event prior to the National Event the next day.

Your regional rep will soon be starting to organise the cruises to the AGM and the National Event itself.

Keep a close eye on the TTOC website and the events board on the ******** for further information.

We will be opening the shop for ticket orders very soon.

*Hotel Details*

Best Western Banbury House Hote
Oxford Road
Banbury
Oxfordshire
OX16 9AH

Tel: 01295 259361

We have negotiated special rates, please mention the TTOC when booking.

Prices are Â£60 per person per night DBB & Â£45 per person per night BB

Book early to avoid dissapointment, for what should be a great evening together prior to the best National Event we have ever had!

Anyone buying a non-member adult or non-member family ticket between now and on the day, can get the member/non-member price refunded on the day, if they also join the club before the annual event (or on the day)"

More details to be released soon!!

For any further information please contact [email protected]


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Sounds very promising - already looking forward to the cruise up there.
South Mimms anyone?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> Sounds very promising - already looking forward to the cruise up there.
> South Mimms anyone?


Just dont take the wrong turning on the way home


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds very promising - already looking forward to the cruise up there.
> ...


I learn from my mistakes...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


I wish i could


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Good choice had a great time last year


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

All sounds good to me.

I'll be looking for a North to South cruise this time as I'm in Sheffield for a wedding on the Saturday....who is the person to talk to for that?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ChrisB72 said:


> All sounds good to me.
> 
> I'll be looking for a North to South cruise this time as I'm in Sheffield for a wedding on the Saturday....who is the person to talk to for that?


Nem is East Midlands
BMX is Yorkshire
DavidG is NorthWest
Dani is North Midlands

So depending on which route you take and which route they all take... you could hook up with any of them 

Nomally what happens is the Magnificent Seven effect... 8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Also very handy for RIAT at Fairford


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ChrisB72 said:


> All sounds good to me.
> 
> I'll be looking for a North to South cruise this time as I'm in Sheffield for a wedding on the Saturday....who is the person to talk to for that?


There will be loads of cruises going down. Just watch the Events Board from, say, beginning of June onwards.

Oh, and I will book my room this coming week


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Looking forward to this, first year of TT ownership and first year as South Wales rep! 

My room's booked ready! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dave 8)


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

With a hose pipe ban in force down south is there going to be a "Mucky Southerners" car competition?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Are peeps going for Friday and Saturday night? I was going to ...


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'll be arriving on Saturday morning.

I would have liked to have taken Friday off work but I'm flying back from hols 8) on the Monday night before and I'll need the rest of the week to sort work out unfortunately 

Dave 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just booked my room


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Are peeps going for Friday and Saturday night? I was going to ...


We will be doing both


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Are peeps going for Friday and Saturday night? I was going to ...


yes but we are going to an airshow on the Saturday, we are staying in Warwick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Are peeps going for Friday and Saturday night? I was going to ...
> ...


I feel a cruise down coming on :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

obi ,Dani 
Have you booked the meal for sat ???


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> obi ,Dani
> Have you booked the meal for sat ???


Not yet, should we be doing?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


You can start your own thread


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Too early for that. All in good time


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > obi ,Dani
> ...


How should i know :? :? :? i was asking you ?


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I was told that "part of the TTOC deal for the tariff is the evening meal on Saturday" at the Â£60 per person rate........I just said yeah ok thats the one!!! 

Dave 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


See below, David 



DW225 said:


> I was told that "part of the TTOC deal for the tariff is the evening meal on Saturday" at the Â£60 per person rate........I just said yeah ok thats the one!!!
> 
> Dave 8)


Yup, that's right. Â£60 for B&B plus dinner so they said. May this be called half board? :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


I will check..... half board........ ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> I will check..... half board........ ?


Isn't that what B&B plus dinner is called :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > I will check..... half board........ ?
> ...


 [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


You're bringing whips m8? 

Didn't realise it was that kinda weekend LOL  :wink:

Dave 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

DW225 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


You have not meet him then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Its not honestly, me its Dani :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just booked a double room today going on my own but need lots of room for my pies  
You can only book Monday to Friday 9am to 5pm :?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

davidg said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


What time you leaving Saturday David.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> What time you leaving Saturday David.


Not 100% as some peeps from scotland will be calling ,, i would say @ 1:00 ish ,,,

What time you shutting shop :wink:

There will be a N W cruise thread soon


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

davidg said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > What time you leaving Saturday David.
> ...


You mean shops now :lol: i may try and getaway early or catch you up somewhere.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Booked for Friday & Saturday


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Just to clarify!

As per my initial post, Â£60 per person per night, dinner, bed and breakfast & Â£45 per person per night, bed and breakfast.

Dinner will consist of a hot and cold buffet.

Any further problems just let me know.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Just to clarify!
> 
> As per my initial post, Â£60 per person per night, dinner, bed and breakfast & Â£45 per person per night, bed and breakfast.
> 
> ...


It also said a glass of wine [smiley=cheers.gif] :wink: :wink:

Kingcutter pm me your mob no ,, do you have mine ?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

blimey you guys don't half arrange stuff early! there's months to go yet


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

caney said:


> blimey you guys don't half arrange stuff early! there's months to go yet


Will we see you at this year's event Steve?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm concerned, why is Oliver at such a tender age driving a tractor in the sea heading straight for a whale :?

Lee you should keep an eye on him


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > DW225 said:
> ...


Hey, you, watch it ---> else I *will* bring the whip tomorrow :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > blimey you guys don't half arrange stuff early! there's months to go yet
> ...


depends on whether you put a 1/4 mile strip in :lol: seriously though i reckon you should do a 0-60 challenge as there is enough run off area iirc? get some timimg gear :wink: i will be going as it's 10 mins away for me


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

caney said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > caney said:
> ...


You just want to show your Nos off :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

caney said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > caney said:
> ...


Not sure which HMC you've been to then Steve, as I wouldn't like to be in the firing line of a 0-60 at HMC!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

L7 said:


> I'm concerned, why is Oliver at such a tender age driving a tractor in the sea heading straight for a whale :?
> 
> Lee you should keep an eye on him


 :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


where they had the slalom section,from the barriers to the far end was quite a distance! most tt's would hit 60 in 3-400ft so there would be plenty of room to slow down


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Lets just hope the weather is as good as last year 

And the bargains :wink:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

davidg said:


> obi ,Dani
> Have you booked the meal for sat ???


Dave,

R U Travelling down on the Saturday morning, I will follow u if i can keep up with u 

Sara


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I might be tempted to go to this.

I wonder why though.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sara G said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > obi ,Dani
> ...


Hi Sara 
We will sort a cruise out with times and meeting places   
Yes it will be Saturday @ 1:00ish

I promise we will not leave you this time


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Wahey booked-in and ready to go!


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Wahey booked-in and ready to go!


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Wahey! Booked-in and waiting to go!


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Gosh...you really are quite excited about it m8!!! :wink: :lol:

Dave 8)


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Gosh...you really are moderately excited about it m8!!! :wink: :lol:

Dave 8)


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Gosh...you really are very excited about it m8!!! :wink:
Dave 8)


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Gosh...you really are extremely excited about it m8!!! :wink:
Dave 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

DW225 said:


> Gosh...you really are quite excited about it m8!!! :wink:
> Dave 8)


Obviously not as excited as you :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Dammit......that's what I get for being a clever dick :lol: 

I blame Jae's bloody servers! 

Dave 8)


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

So who else is excited then? 

Dave 8)


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

OOPS! Excited! but not as excited as That! :roll:

It was really good last year and would reccomend it ! 

Those [email protected]~dy servers!


----------



## leerjwd (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm quite excited. Falls on the same weekend as the Annual Hazards Conference (so i'll be missing that this year) which is a pity, but you can't avoid everything 

Anyhow, just to let you know, the Best Western (BW) are offering the Â£60 or Â£45 rate for the Sunday night too. Some folk have mentioned going on the Friday and having two nights, but to me the best option is to stay over AFTER the event rather than driving miles and miles home after a grand day out.

The hotel and facilities (mmmmm food) look stunning for the money.

I would guess though (like myself) there are a few who would like to stay over and attend the TTOC AGM and auction but can't afford the Â£120 for a couples accommodation for a single overnight stay with food (or Â£240 for two nights) as lovely as it is.

So, for those who's weekly budget will be almost used up on petrol, also consider this:

There is a travel inn for Â£50 _per room_ per night close by with a nice looking eatery/drinkery next to it:

Banbury Travel Inn
Warwick Road
Warmington
Banbury
Oxfordshire
OX17 1JJ

T: 0870 990 6512

http://tinyurl.com/e9xqp Hotel
http://tinyurl.com/j7mvr Pub

I know the best practice will be to get everyone staying in the same place, but the main aim is to have a great event on the Sunday - hopefully this post will get a few more along.

I sent this info to Lee the event organiser by PM and email a few weeks ago so I'm hoping he won't mind me posting it here to encourage more participants. Let's be honest, if you can manage to afford the BW you are going to stay at the BW! - this just gives another choice for those who can't.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Leer good choice!  myself and wife stopped there for last years events and it was very good!  The Hotel part was quiet enough for a good nights sleep! and the pub and food was good too! :wink:

Hth


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Please tell us if the wheel repair guys are there again ? Can I book up please?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

John, details of exhibitors will be announced very soon!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bless you kind sir ! 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Sadly I can't make this years event as I will be travelling back from here

http://www.wakestock.co.uk/home.htm

Shame, last year was really good - especially Tim spinning out on the karts at least 3 times


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Is it time yet


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Tickets are now on sale for this year's national event!

Don't miss the opportunity to see and touch the MKII TT!!

Adult Member

Child Member

Family Member

Adult Non-Member

Child Non-Member

Family Non-Member


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> Tickets are now on sale for this year's national event!
> 
> Don't miss the opportunity to see and touch the MKII TT!!
> 
> ...


Ordered mine


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Tickets are now on sale for this year's national event!
> ...


And mine 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Can someone order mine?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Tickets are now on sale for this year's national event!
> 
> Don't miss the opportunity to see and touch the MKII TT!!
> 
> ...


Well as nobody ordered mine, I have done it myself ! :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Tickets are now on sale for this year's national event!
> 
> Don't miss the opportunity to see and touch the MKII TT!!
> 
> ...


Lee are we going to have a game of touch the TT!  and the last one to take their hand off wins? :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You're welcome to have my touch MT

I dont mean....


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Multiprocess said:


> Tickets are now on sale for this year's national event!


Ordered mine too!!

TThriller


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Multiprocess said:


> Tickets are now on sale for this year's national event!


Ordered mine too!!

TThriller


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

On TTOC web site is say's 16th June think it needs changing to July. :? :wink: http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/product_info. ... 862e3b1f4c


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank you, it has now been amended!!


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Tickets now Ordered.
Are the wheel people going to be there this year? If so How do I book in
Cheers
BillP


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello everybody

I will come from France to join your meeting (if you accept a froggy ?)

My plan is to arrive in Portsmouth on Friday, visit some place around Southsampton on Saturday morning and cruise to Gaydon area late that day.

Is there anyone going from Southampton area to Gaydon that day I can follow ? 

In any case, see you there


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi

Try posting on this thread and generate some interest 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=60861


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I will come from France to join your meeting (if you accept a froggy ?)
> 
> ...


See you soon, I'm glad you sorted the ticket(s)

Dani


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Are tickets available on the day too?

Not sure if I'll be able to go at the moment but it's a possibility.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

deckard said:


> Are tickets available on the day too?
> 
> Not sure if I'll be able to go at the moment but it's a possibility.


Yes they are... they will be slightly more expensive, but not massivley so. We just want to try and get as much administration out of the way before hand... but we will have half a dozen people on the gate from 9am


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> we will have half a dozen people on the gate from 9am


Don't remind me, Mark, I'm one of them ... yawn ... [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

forgive me for being dumb but as my membership has just expired last month are non-member tickets only Â£16. For some reason i was expecting them to be a lot more. So no reason not to go 

is there a any info on what is planned for this years event as not much on the ttoc website.

or any links to pics and info from last years national event

cheers


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Two things:

1. Is there a vague timetable of events etc?

2. Is it too late to order tickets for collection now?

Thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have received my ticket today 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

deckard said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. Is there a vague timetable of events etc?
> 
> ...


7.00 am â€" gates open for concours entrants
9.00 am â€" gates open for all
9.30 am to 3.15pm â€" Audi Driving Experience (Slalom)
9.30 am to 3.15pm â€" 4 x 4 passenger rides (course 1)
9.30 am to 3.15pm â€" 4 x 4 driving will (course 2) 
9.30 am to 3.15pm â€" go-karts
noon â€" food is available
3.15 pm â€" announcements, winners/prize giving and raffle 
3.45 pm â€" collect phones and cameras (high security on test facility) 
4.00 pm â€" drive round the test track & assemble for the photo shoot
4.30 pm â€" photo shoot
4.45 pm â€" return to collect phones and cameras
5.00 pm â€" everyone goes home

This is a very rough itinerary. Lee will be posting something shortly, but is otherwise engaged with the birth of his baby boy 

It isn't too late to purchase tickets for collection at the gate  We will be closing the shop tickets on Friday... after that tickets can be purchased on the gate only.


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks mate! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

4 sleeps to go 

Hev x


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Forecast :

26C
0% chance of rain
Mostly sunny

All looking good. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Forecast :
> 
> 26C
> 0% chance of rain
> ...


That's what I heard too [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Forecast :
> ...


And then Leg washed his car and the animals were led 2 by 2 into the Ark and God said unto man 'Dont blame me blame that tosser with the black TT!'


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Whats this about leaving phones / cameras somewhere?

Nick


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nem said:


> Whats this about leaving phones / cameras somewhere?
> 
> Nick


I wondered the same.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

If you want to partake in the main photo next door at the Aston Martin / Land Rover test track facility then all cameras and mobile phones will need to be handed in prior to going on the test track, in case you wanted to take some spy shots of anything you see!!

We have to be very sensible about this and if anyone is found to be taking photos then the TTOC wil be in serious trouble as will the individual.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Whats this about leaving phones / cameras somewhere?
> ...


They are ,security tagged and bagged , if you take them or take pics you will be [smiley=rifle.gif]

You WILL BE AMAZED at the test track


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ah makes sense. Not that I would take photos, common courtesy not to if you have been asked not to, but 'serious trouble' - somehow I dont think its against the law. :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Leg said:


> Ah makes sense. Not that I would take photos, common courtesy not to if you have been asked not to, but 'serious trouble' - somehow I dont think its against the law. :roll:


It is private property and you enter on the premise that you abide by the rules of the track, so I would imagine that if you were found to be taking photos that it is not unreasonable to think the police would be involved, so I take that to be 'serious trouble'!! :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right well the oppertunity to go round the test track is amazing but with no camera there will be no video of that part of the day which I was extacting to take, and also how you gonna pull off a photo shoot when nobody has a camera?

Not really thinking that one photo for the mag is really good enough where I'm sure everybody taking part would have wanted some shots of the formation :?

I can clearly see it's their track and the rules which need to be applied, but the actual concept is somewhat flawed. I'm also not that happy about having to leave over Â£700 of equipment at the drop of a hat...

Nick


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Nem said:


> Right well the oppertunity to go round the test track is amazing but with no camera there will be no video of that part of the day which I was extacting to take, and also how you gonna pull off a photo shoot when nobody has a camera?
> 
> Not really thinking that one photo for the mag is really good enough where I'm sure everybody taking part would have wanted some shots of the formation :?
> 
> ...


Nick, understand your frustrations, but rules are rules!

We have a professional photographer on site all day taking photo's and he is authorised to take photo's on the test track. he will be taking photo's from a high position with all of the cars in formation and they will be available to purchase.

If you are not happy at leaving your equipment, then the only answer unfortunately is not to go on the test track. :?

I don't mean to sound harsh, but last year we did exactly the same and didn't have any problems whatsoever.

If you were Aston Martin would you like the pictures of your track, test facilities and new cars on the internet.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

All understood mate. Certainly won't be missing out on the test track run, but I know you can see my point tho.

See you Saturday at the AGM.

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> I'm also not that happy about having to leave over Â£700 of equipment at the drop of a hat...
> 
> Nick


Relax Nick,
it'll all be sorted properly like last year. We all left Â£Â£Â£ behind, securely bagged, before we went on the track and we all got our belongings back; no problems


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Just hope I dont get left behind this year


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also not that happy about having to leave over Â£700 of equipment at the drop of a hat...
> ...


Thanks Dani 

Nick


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I was sure we weren't allowed to get out of our cars on the test track either last year so if you lock your camera in the boot then you can't really get it (not that I encorage that sort of thing but some people have big-bucks cameras).


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

Can you buy tickets on the gate on Sunday:?:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Gaz225 said:


> Can you buy tickets on the gate on Sunday:?:


You can 

Though they are cheaper to buy in the shop before they are removed from sale midnight tonight.


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

Just ordered my ticket


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

just out of interest, does anyone know the price of the tickets on the door, and are we guaranteed to get some if we just turn up


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jandrews said:


> just out of interest, does anyone know the price of the tickets on the door, and are we guaranteed to get some if we just turn up


They'll be a tad more expensive... a couple of quid ish MAX more than the club shop price and yes, you will ASOLUTELY be guaranteed a ticket if you just turn up.

Any non-member that turn up and subsequently join will have the ticket price differential (for themselves and partner) refunded off the cost of a membership or renewal.


----------

